# Behaviour Change Since the Vets :(



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Yesterday afternoon I took Annelis for her boosters, no problems with that, we were gone an hour (vet was running behind), on our return Orphelia was squealing happy to see us, rushed to greet Annelis from the carrier and that's where our problem has started.
Orphelia is behaving like she doesn't know Annelis, she smelt her and is now hissing and growling at her, I understand she'll have a funny smell to her, I've rubbed her all over and it's not made any difference. 

Annelis is Orphelia's Mum, since Orphelia was born my breeder never separated them, the longest they've been apart is when Orphelia went for her spay, Orphelia's been out and to the vets without Annelis before, but this was the first time I've taken Annelis on her own. 
I've had a pet remedy diffuser plugged in for the past week already (Annelis occasionally will pull fur/cut Orphelia if she winds her up too much so I've got it for that). It's almost as if they've swapped places, Orphelia has never hissed or growled at Annelis before, she knows her place, but Annelis will do it to her (to put her in her place) and it's as if Orphelia thinks she can be Queen Bee now. 

What is also confusing, Orphelia has been following Annelis around like a sheep, wary of her, and it's not until Annelis looks at her or something that she'll hiss/growl, but she's physically putting herself close, bedtime last night she went and layed half a metre from where Annelis already was and then growled? 

I'm at work today, but Mums at home so they aren't alone, are they going to get through this?  They love each other to bits usually, Annelis will give her a clump occasionally, but for the most part they're very good, where one goes the other will follow.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Sometimes boosters or even flea treatment can make a cat smell very different, more chemically. That and the scents at the vet must also be new. 

I think you'd need to take it quite slow reintroducing the 2 girls. It must be upsetting that they've fallen out but it sounds like Ophelia is stalking Annelis. So I think for the time being she sees her as a completely different cat. 

It could happen that Ophelia will stop smelling different after a day or 2 and Annelis accepts her but on the other hand if Annelis makes a habit of seeing Ophelia as an intruder, it'd be harder to change her behaviour. 

I'd keep them separate for now and scent swap.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for your help  I'm hoping I panicked prematurely, got a text at about 3 to say Orphelia had let Annelis wash her  I've been home over an hour now and there's been no hissing or growling, they've a little chase and roll around together which is pretty normal, so fingers crossed! It would have been awful if I had to separate them.


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Susan M said:


> Thanks for your help  I'm hoping I panicked prematurely, got a text at about 3 to say Orphelia had let Annelis wash her  I've been home over an hour now and there's been no hissing or growling, they've a little chase and roll around together which is pretty normal, so fingers crossed! It would have been awful if I had to separate them.


After we took Vivi in to get neutered Luna went back to square one and acted as though she had never met Vivi before. Within two days, without any separation, they were back to normal. The vet smell will eventually wear off as you're seeing already.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

alixtaylor said:


> After we took Vivi in to get neutered Luna went back to square one and acted as though she had never met Vivi before. Within two days, without any separation, they were back to normal. The vet smell will eventually wear off as you're seeing already.


This is such a relief to hear this, they were fine all last night, back to normal, first thing this morning appeared fine, now Orphelia is hissing a bit again  I really don't want to separate them as it's very inconsistent.


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Susan M said:


> This is such a relief to hear this, they were fine all last night, back to normal, first thing this morning appeared fine, now Orphelia is hissing a bit again  I really don't want to separate them as it's very inconsistent.


Try not to worry, just give them a few more days. I know it's hard, I panicked as well! Orphelia is just feeling a bit threated and unsure because of the smell. It might be worth trying to rub some of Orphelia's bedding on Annelis to help remove it.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

I'd also try to redirect the behaviour. If you see some form of tension (hissing or anything), I'd throw some toys around and get them to play with interactive toys. 

Basically don't let them stare at each other or let any hissing escalate. I admit it's hard and you're going to watch them closely but if they're not fighting too often, it might be possible. Hopefully in a few days they'll just be their normal self.

Might be handy to carry a laser pen around


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

alixtaylor said:


> Try not to worry, just give them a few more days. I know it's hard, I panicked as well! Orphelia is just feeling a bit threated and unsure because of the smell. It might be worth trying to rub some of Orphelia's bedding on Annelis to help remove it.


 I trust that you are right, nightmare being a worrier isn't it! Orphelia is asleep on a blanket right now, so I'll rub Annelis with it when they wake. Not sure how they've been today, they're still wanting to be close to each other all the time, it's just random times she is hissing :/



ALR said:


> I'd also try to redirect the behaviour. If you see some form of tension (hissing or anything), I'd throw some toys around and get them to play with interactive toys.
> 
> Basically don't let them stare at each other or let any hissing escalate. I admit it's hard and you're going to watch them closely but if they're not fighting too often, it might be possible. Hopefully in a few days they'll just be their normal self.
> 
> Might be handy to carry a laser pen around


 That's a brilliant idea about the laser pen, I will definitely do that! 
I do hope she isn't going to do this every time Annelis goes to the vets.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Susan M said:


> I trust that you are right, nightmare being a worrier isn't it! Orphelia is asleep on a blanket right now, so I'll rub Annelis with it when they wake. Not sure how they've been today, they're still wanting to be close to each other all the time, it's just random times she is hissing :/
> 
> That's a brilliant idea about the laser pen, I will definitely do that!
> I do hope she isn't going to do this every time Annelis goes to the vets.


You might be better to take them both to the Vet together it's obviously something that is bothering Orphelia when Annelis comes home! It's just an idea not very practical I know but might work!:001_unsure:


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Soozi said:


> You might be better to take them both to the Vet together it's obviously something that is bothering Orphelia when Annelis comes home! It's just an idea not very practical I know but might work!:001_unsure:


 That did cross my mind  I took them twice together last year, but it was easy as Orphelia was still young and they went in the same carrier. Their boosters are due two months apart, but I'm sure I could work something if need be.

May have to scrap my intention of taking Annelis to a show(s) soon, she's titled in the entire section and I was going to take her as a neuter now, Orphelia goes in 3 weeks, but they can't go together as they'd be in the same breed class. That's no biggy Annelis not going if it's going to be a problem though.

This was just now, they hang out there together every evening, haven't noticed any hissing (from Orphelia) since this morning, so we'll see. Of course I said that last night too lol.


----------



## Aeschylus (Sep 19, 2013)

I imagine it'll all settle down very soon. I had a similar experience when I took one of my cats to the vet, and it was three or four days before the hissing stopped, but there was no actual fighting. I think it takes a few days for the vet smell to completely disappear. Good luck!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Aeschylus said:


> I imagine it'll all settle down very soon. I had a similar experience when I took one of my cats to the vet, and it was three or four days before the hissing stopped, but there was no actual fighting. I think it takes a few days for the vet smell to completely disappear. Good luck!


That's exactly it, there was no fighting, just the noise. It is a lot better, she had a little hiss at Annelis this morning, but nothing since, and they still love each other so I'm feeling a lot better about it now, thanks


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Aeschylus said:


> I imagine it'll all settle down very soon. I had a similar experience when I took one of my cats to the vet, and it was three or four days before the hissing stopped, but there was no actual fighting. I think it takes a few days for the vet smell to completely disappear. Good luck!


I agree with what you say and then thought that the vet might also have transferred smells from a previous cat that he/she had treated to Annelis which might have completely thrown orphelia? Glad all is getting back to normal! X


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

We get it every time one goes...but it does stop quite quickly. They recognise the smell now as our cat sitter is one of the nurses lol!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Just when you think it's stopped, she just hissed at her downstairs again! A minute later Annelis walked past her, about 10cm distance and Orphelia leant in to sniff her. Girls! :001_rolleyes:
A bit of random hissing is normal between them it's just never come from Orphelia before! Relieved to hear of others cats doing this and they were fine afterwards!


----------

